# AKFF get together - Currawong Workers Holiday Camp Pittwater



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul that looks like one hell of a location and a great idea.   

I'm definately interested.

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> BBQ fish (if we are lucky) around an open log fire for dinner each night, or proper food (good bistros at Golf and RSL club, fish and chips at Cottage point cafe) if we aren't.


I'd be in on this my old stomping grounds, but i think your being a bit optimistic getting by yak from currawong to cottage point cafe aren't you occy, its only a four - five hour paddle :? :shock: even the ferry doesn't go that far.

Anyway sounds good lots of great fishing right at the front door, might be a bit of a orgaisational nightmare, Can the ferry take yaks :?: otherwise we need to get cloths and stuff across (beer) and i think it might be asking a bit much of Ken to ferry everyone across. If the weathers foul Ken has to bring the mothership up the coast in time to ferry everyone across for the weekend People will be arriving at all sorts of weird hours after work, with familys etc.

There you go Paul i worked out the problems i'll leave you to sort out the answers :shock: :lol:

It would definatley be a good weekend lots of different variety's of fish in the areafrom bream and flaties, schools of tailor, kingies, squid, blue swimmers and thats just off currawong beach 

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Paul

Currawong from palmy is very doable only about five hundred meters and i'm sure you would catch dinner on the way across. Out from the ferry wharf is the sandbar at the entrance to pitwater the first big drop off on the way in runs in a line basically from the ferry wharf to the head land between currawong and great mackeral beach. I have always caught good fish there, some great flaty grounds off great mackeral plus lots of bait fish from there to west head.

You will get the odd shovel nose coming up too, I have seen many a school of tailor busting up around there too.

Possible plan (ok thought i'd better help with the solution). The big manly types paddle the yaks across while the women foke take the ferry with cloths, linen, beer etc :lol: 
Pitwater is a very busy waterway and not a lot of them like to look where there going  ( pitwater was home turf for over 15 years) so we need to be on the lookout but some really terrific waters.

How about after the october school hols 
Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like an interesting possibility Paul. Certainly not a difficult paddle - can launch from the sand ramp at the mouth of Careel Bay (where the parking is free). Never had any trouble crossing the river, but there can be a lot of traffic and it always pays to keep an eye out.

As for dry gear, beer etc, I think I may have a solution. A smart chap with a bit of spare time should be able to jerry up a dry barge to tow everyones gear behind his yak. Another yak might even be the go. Would be a breeze if said smart chap had a leccy on his yak. Volunteers? Someone who's smart, has time on his hands, a spare yak and a leccy?


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm keen,(not to tow the barge)
Devlope a plan, and tell me what I have to do. (how lazy am I??)
Steve


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Paul, top idea, I will paddle across too! The only thing that will stop me is not getting the leave pass required!

p.s. just read Pauls post on liking Sept, suite me too!

Ash


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Put me down for that Paul


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This sounds like a great idea Paul. Put me on the list.

JT


----------



## PeteyH (Dec 18, 2006)

Simply too good to miss this one, count me in please.
Peteyh


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

is this still happening? looks like a great spot - a few logistical issues but nothing that can't be overcome.

I'd prefer later in the year (Oct/Nov) as the water will have started warming up and the kingfish will have started moving in.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sound's fun, I know a good 20m Jewie hole just around the corner that we can splash off to with a few cans after dinner:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Occy,
Have been following this trip, any updates, sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

If this is gonna happen, lets make it happen. Otherwise, lets start looking for alternative options for late Oct/early November (Central Coast maybe?)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Central coast no arguements from me Dave 8) I'd better bet my girls blouse off and get out from terrigal and find some spots.

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Patonga would be a good spot, hey Dave! Houses on the beach around $200/night sleeping 8-10. River and sea, and the Tavern will be opening soon!

http://www.pearlbeachrealestate.com.au/holiday-rentals/default.asp?Pr=3

We stayed at 23 Bay street, it was perfect for a group of yakkers.

It's about 20 Min's from Gosford.

Just a suggestion


----------

